# Rating fell cause of multiple stop rides



## Ms X (Sep 10, 2019)

I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn’t complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

End ride at the first stop. Quit worrying about useless stars. Do you think your riders pay for those groceries with stars and badges? :roflmao:


----------



## Ms X (Sep 10, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> End ride at the first stop. Quit worrying about useless stars. Do you think your riders pay for those groceries with stars and badges? :roflmao:


Better yet. I will cancel the ride as soon as they get in my car and I see multiple stops then they can call another uber driver and my rating won't go down. But thanks for that friendly reply!!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ms X said:


> Better yet. I will cancel the ride as soon as they get in my car and I see multiple stops then they can call another uber driver and my rating won't go down. But thanks for that friendly reply!!!


That works too. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ms X (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" GET THEM BEFORE THEY GET YOU " !



Ms X said:


> I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn't complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


" GET THEM BEFORE THEY GET YOU " !


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ms X said:


> I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn't complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


Totally agree. In fact, it's my number one pet peeve with Uber, at present. Yes, have had a few grocery stops, and every, single, one is awful. Couple were nightmares.

My policy now is to handle at the beginning of the ride. Also, without any regard, whatsoever, to my rating.

If I see stops, when starting ride I ask where? Flat out refuse many, if not most, stops. Grocery stores are out, no exception.

So just explain that I do not do grocery stops; then, offer to cancel the ride, immediately w/o cancel fee, or end the ride at first stop. Have 100% accepted the dreaded one ☆.

On the stops I do agree to, explain there's a 3 - 5 minute timer, and no personal items left in vehicle.

With Lyft, you can see the stop as soon as you click arrive. Therefore, cancel all stops immediately.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

F ratings, they don’t mean anything unless it is really low and if it’s really low your socially inept and or suck at driving
Just drive to stop one without acting like anything is wrong and just end the ride and leave


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I Google any address I'm not famialir with. If it's going to a place I do not accept rides to and from, I cancel after acceptance.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ms X said:


> I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn't complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


Welcome to the forum. Up here you'll find everything a driver needs to know, that Uber doesn't want you to know. ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

james725 said:


> F ratings, they don't mean anything unless it is really low and if it's really low your socially inept and or suck at driving
> Just drive to stop one without acting like anything is wrong and just end the ride and leave


Not a bad strategy either. As long as they don't leave anything, in the vehicle, you're good to go.

Actually, done it this way, few times, as well.
?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ms X said:


> I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn't complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


--------------------------
Multiple post on this forum about this issue. 
I clarify with the pax that I only wait 5 minutes. The two stop feature is not meant for shopping. It is for picking up dry cleaning or to go food, etc. I explain the issue and advice them to call for another ride when finished shopping. NOTE: make certain that they leave nothing in the car for you to have to deal with. 
Most pax actually think that drivers are suppose to wait while they shop in Walmart because that is the impression that U/L have given them or because other drivers have allowed them to get away with this behavior.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Multiple post on this forum about this issue.
> I clarify with the pax that I only wait 5 minutes. The two stop feature is not meant for shopping. It is for picking up dry cleaning or to go food, etc. I explain the issue and advice them to call for another ride when finished shopping. NOTE: make certain that they leave nothing in the car for you to have to deal with.
> Most pax actually think that drivers are suppose to wait while they shop in Walmart because that is the impression that U/L have given them or because other drivers have allowed them to get away with this behavior.


Spot on with you.

Also, and you're probably doing this already, is if they question me on the timer; then, show them, the rider app, where it states a three minute wait.

Trouble is, Uber needs to be way stronger, on this, with the passenger. They're setting false expectations which lead to customer dissatisfaction when these demands can't be met.

Would be so much easier if it was handled, by Uber, on the front end.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

They need to increase the rate/minute during stops (after 3 minutes) to give the pax incentive to make it fast, and to make it worth our while. I will gladly sit there for $1/minute after 3 minutes....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

justaGoober said:


> They need to increase the rate/minute during stops (after 3 minutes) to give the pax incentive to make it fast, and to make it worth our while. I will gladly sit there for $1/minute after 3 minutes....


Yup, that'd be more like it. And, actually, more realistic as well.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Yup, that'd be more like it. And, actually, more realistic as well.


I would increase it as time goes on. Past 10 mins and it's $2/per. Show the PAX an estimate on price depending on if they spend 5 mins at their stop, or 10, or 15 mins, etc. Hell, even allow them to choose the 15 min option if it guarantees you more money in the end.

I have to say, it's amazing the amount and level of service people think they're entitled to for their $5. When I was a rider, on occasion, I would use Uber to take me to the corner store for beer and smokes, and usually with a discount, 30% or whatever at the time. But I always tipped extra, asked if they wanted a soda or anything, and made a beeline in and out of the store, avoiding the known busy times knowing it would never be a 3 min stop.

Hell, LIE to them if you have to, tell them, it will be cheaper for you to just end the ride and request a new one when you're ready to go. Even though that's probably already the truth.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I tell them stops are 5 mins after that I have no control over ride if Uber gives me another pax. I have to leave. Ithen cancel ride after 5 mins. If they left anything in car it goes to green light hub.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

If multiple stops involves a trip to the grocery store and PAX expects you to wait while they shop end the trip.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Spot on with you.
> 
> Also, and you're probably doing this already, is if they question me on the timer; then, show them, the rider app, where it states a three minute wait.
> 
> ...


---------------------------
Yes, it would be easier for the driver is Uber/Lyft made the times shorter.
If you think about it, they basically did the same thing with the 5 min. wait time for pickup. Why does the pax need 5 min. ? We are not a limo service. Lyft states that I am being paid to wait - How much, Lyft ? 25 cents ?? People get ready to go, call for a ride and get out to the curb -- it really is fairly simple. However, both U/L have trained the pax to think that they can take their time getting to the car.
I will say that since Lyft has started sending a 2 min arrival time notice to the pax, I do not seem to be waiting as long. But , also, I am getting more shared rides, which have a 2 minute wait time. Since the screen shows the price for different type trips, it is logical that a pax will take the cheapest fare. IMO, the shared ride is encouraged, because Lyft makes a $2.30 service fee for every trip they book, meaning a shared ride with 3 separate pax ( 3 trips ) will earn Lyft $6.90. A normal trip with one pax earns $2.30.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ms X said:


> I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn't complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


I just be candid with them. I tell them I'm paid by the mile so you got to order another Uber on the way home. I stay respectful and so far good results. Most people can understand you not wanting to wait around for free.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I always tell them if they are going to be longer than 5 minutes, it's cheaper for them to get another one when they're done. That takes care of 99% of them. The other 1%, I take the 1 star.

But I decline every single Walmart and grocery store run I get nowadays anyway.

Always a short ride, never tip.


----------



## pattyb (Jun 27, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Yup, that'd be more like it. And, actually, more realistic as well.


I have a question.. with a ride that has a stop, when do you swipe confirm stop? When the stop has been made or when the passenger returns to the car?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’ve achieved the lofty goal of getting 7 1star ratings


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I hear ALL the time that uber/lyft drivers won't...

Sit in drive throughs,
makes stops at 711
Wait for them to run in the bank for a second.
ect ect

My response if someone wants to make a stop,
Meter's running take your time!



If they just paid 45c a minute like i get on taxi i would recommend doing it on X.

But that's only 5.6 TIMES higher than the local uberX rate for time.


And in case someone asks me, how much is the time i'm in the store going to cost?

Well if your just 5 minutes like $2.40, (it's 60c per 80 seconds not 45c per minute)

$10 later....

It's never just 5 minutes LOL...

5% of the time i'ts <1 minute, 95% of the time it's over 10


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I hear ALL the time that uber/lyft drivers won't...
> 
> Sit in drive throughs,
> makes stops at 711
> ...


Last time I checked, stops were, like 10 - 12 cents per minute. For me, no shopping, bank, fast food stops, period.

Will gladly take the, possible, one ☆.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Oh man I will keep this in mind. I don't think I've had grocery stops since I mainly work at night and by that time those places are usually closed.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

pattyb said:


> I have a question.. with a ride that has a stop, when do you swipe confirm stop? When the stop has been made or when the passenger returns to the car?


Either way works. I do it as soon as my car stops, because then I can see where we are going next (in case I want to cancel or end the trip while they are in the store).

Whatever you do, be careful not to Confirm Stop when you arrive at the stop, and End Trip when they get back into the car! I've done it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ms X said:


> I am sick of these riders who do multiple stop rides and expect you to wait while they grocery shop. I have had riders where first stop is a grocery store and they expect you to wait. I have canceled the remainder of ride cause I have waited 10 minutes and they still are in store. Then they give me a one star cause I didn't complete their second stop. These rides are short rides and no money to be made. Sick of it. Done with multiple stops to grocery store.


Uber reminds passengers stops are to be 3 minutes or less.
This is not new information to them. 
I have a saved message "Stops are to be 3 minutes or less per Uber policy. This trip is being ended due to rider failure to abide by Ubers Terms of Service and Community Guidelines regarding stops. 
Account is being reported to support for violation of Ubers Terms of Service and Community Guidelines."
I don't get 1 starred from those riders and I do, actually, report them.
And, yes, it actually is a violation of Ubers Terms of Service and Community Guidelines. 
Specifically Community Guidelines treat driver with respect. Violations of the Community Guidelines is a TOS violation.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Uber should tell us “Stops requested for this ride” before we accept the ping.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Last time I checked, stops were, like 10 - 12 cents per minute. For me, no shopping, bank, fast food stops, period.
> 
> Will gladly take the, possible, one ☆.


It's 8c a minute in Orlandoish..


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally agree. In fact, it's my number one pet peeve with Uber, at present. Yes, have had a few grocery stops, and every, single, one is awful. Couple were nightmares.
> 
> My policy now is to handle at the beginning of the ride. Also, without any regard, whatsoever, to my rating.
> 
> ...


No front seat either, right?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I hear ALL the time that uber/lyft drivers won't...
> 
> Sit in drive throughs,
> makes stops at 711
> ...


Sadly with both U/L the rate while waiting is like .09 cents a minute here... My car uses more gas per minute than that. So they get 5 mins and I'm out. They should be grateful it's not the 3 mins that the rider app mentions. Now if they throw me a cash tip( not a tip in the app which I can hope for) than cash is King and buys them more time..... Otherwise I explain it to them that I cannot wait past 5 min due to U/L being a milage based job not time based....Most people get it... Those who don't get left at stop 1.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> I tell them stops are 5 mins after that I have no control over ride if Uber gives me another pax. I have to leave. Ithen cancel ride after 5 mins. If they left anything in car it goes to green light hub.


It's the quest promos that are affected.
I always ask how long will you be in there?
5 minutes is fine, any longer, I gotta go!!!
I never noticed it affect my ratings.
If it does, how can tell?



peteyvavs said:


> I've achieved the lofty goal of getting 7 1star ratings


Lol,
Is that possible?????


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> It's the quest promos that are affected.
> I always ask how long will you be in there?
> 5 minutes is fine, any longer, I gotta go!!!
> I never noticed it affect my ratings.
> ...


Very possible, especially after I give Uber some of my comments about there F up policies.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> I tell them stops are 5 mins after that I have no control over ride if Uber gives me another pax. I have to leave. Ithen cancel ride after 5 mins. If they left anything in car it goes to green light hub.


Good response.



Uarefree said:


> It's the quest promos that are affected.
> I always ask how long will you be in there?
> 5 minutes is fine, any longer, I gotta go!!!
> I never noticed it affect my ratings.
> ...


Have five 1☆ right now. And just on the past 500 rides. Sure I've had 40 - 50, or more, past 6,000 rides.

And proud of them, with more on the way! ?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Yes, it would be easier for the driver is Uber/Lyft made the times shorter.
> If you think about it, they basically did the same thing with the 5 min. wait time for pickup. Why does the pax need 5 min. ? We are not a limo service. Lyft states that I am being paid to wait - How much, Lyft ? 25 cents ?? People get ready to go, call for a ride and get out to the curb -- it really is fairly simple. However, both U/L have trained the pax to think that they can take their time getting to the car.
> I will say that since Lyft has started sending a 2 min arrival time notice to the pax, I do not seem to be waiting as long. But , also, I am getting more shared rides, which have a 2 minute wait time. Since the screen shows the price for different type trips, it is logical that a pax will take the cheapest fare. IMO, the shared ride is encouraged, because Lyft makes a $2.30 service fee for every trip they book, meaning a shared ride with 3 separate pax ( 3 trips ) will earn Lyft $6.90. A normal trip with one pax earns $2.30.


Plus you dis drivers by taking riders of the grid. Have some respect don't hog riders and work for less. We are too cheap as it is


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> End ride at the first stop. Quit worrying about useless stars. Do you think your riders pay for those groceries with stars and badges? :roflmao:


They pay with " PARTICIPATION TROPHIES".


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve gotten into heated confrontations with pax over this. Lately I’ve been experimenting with PRETENDING like I’m excited about waiting for them ! Sure bro!! Then just as they are about to depart I’ll tell them , “If I have to leave , it’s only because another ride got dispatched to me!”. ??‍♂

If it’s a shared ride that wants me to take them back home after, I’ll act like it’s all good , but then I’ll pretend to remember at the last second that pax can’t change destinations on shared rides, therefore I have to end the ride there. If they question that, I’ll tell them the story about the shared ride to the liquor store that I willingly offered to take the pax back to their apartment...once I dropped them at the same location that I picked them up, LYFT considered it a problem ride that I canceled? And I got nothing for it !!

****Be careful on lyft with that. The pax could trick you into a quick return to their pick up location for the shared ride and you will not be paid!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

For the most part I dread multiple stops. My first passenger getting 86’d was a multiple stop. Terrible experience. That being said, I have had good experiences with a multiple stop as well. Usually gets me a free beverage or snack. Sometimes a cash tip. 

It also lets me take a paid break for stretching, surfing the web or making a call. After going 4 or 5 hours straight it makes for a nice break.

The deciding factor is the passenger. If I feel they are abusing the system, I refuse the trip. Or tell them they will be dropped off at their first destination. I do not argue and they can take it or leave it. All done at the beginning of the ride so that it’s not a surprise.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I've gotten into heated confrontations with pax over this. Lately I've been experimenting with PRETENDING like I'm excited about waiting for them ! Sure bro!! Then just as they are about to depart I'll tell them , "If I have to leave , it's only because another ride got dispatched to me!". ??‍♂
> 
> If it's a shared ride that wants me to take them back home after, I'll act like it's all good , but then I'll pretend to remember at the last second that pax can't change destinations on shared rides, therefore I have to end the ride there. If they question that, I'll tell them the story about the shared ride to the liquor store that I willingly offered to take the pax back to their apartment...once I dropped them at the same location that I picked them up, LYFT considered it a problem ride that I canceled? And I got nothing for it !!
> 
> ****Be careful on lyft with that. The pax could trick you into a quick return to their pick up location for the shared ride and you will not be paid!


I had this happen on my longest trip ever it was close to 300 miles to his destination, and the passenger agreed to pay half miles back, so half way back I ended the ride and Lyft tried to say I only took him 150miles not 450... After going back and forth and them contacting the rider who agreed to the agreement ( I had texts to back up my claim where we made a contractual agreement) they finally fixed it and paid me appropriately... I was still fairly new and luckily I had seen a YouTube video on charging return miles and how to do it... Only thing I did wrong was to not have the passenger put the return miles in as a second part of the trip. Close call and took 5 hours to diffuse.... Cover your backsides folks..


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I had this happen on my longest trip ever it was close to 300 miles to his destination, and the passenger agreed to pay half miles back, so half way back I ended the ride and Lyft tried to say I only took him 150miles not 450... After going back and forth and them contacting the rider who agreed to the agreement ( I had texts to back up my claim where we made a contractual agreement) they finally fixed it and paid me appropriately... I was still fairly new and luckily I had seen a YouTube video on charging return miles and how to do it... Only thing I did wrong was to not have the passenger put the return miles in as a second part of the trip. Close call and took 5 hours to diffuse.... Cover your backsides folks..


Glad you got paid. I once had a decent fare on a shared ride of 40 miles to a gas station off Miramar rd. The couple was meeting their son to give him something , then they were going to order another ride to the airport.

At the time , I was thinking .. hey! I'll take you to the airport! I noticed that I couldn't change the destination, it was locked. I thought the new miles would just get added on, but NO! I was only paid to the Miramar rd .

The guy tipped me $10 in the app. That's about what I lost on the trip . That was my second shared ride lesson. You can't add miles on a shared ride, only time.

The reason Lyft refused to pay me was because they accused me of making an off the books ride!!! I never turned the app off, AND I ended the trip at the f'ing airport!!!

Now I just work my past experiences into the shared ride pax confrontations (if they arise). I can sincerely tell them why I can't do something . That makes them shut up usually.

I'm actually shocked that I don't get lower ratings in some of the situations I've been in. I haven't even had one lying pax try to get a free ride on Lyft. That was all Uber entitled pax drama.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I had this happen on my longest trip ever it was close to 300 miles to his destination, and the passenger agreed to pay half miles back, so half way back I ended the ride and Lyft tried to say I only took him 150miles not 450... After going back and forth and them contacting the rider who agreed to the agreement ( I had texts to back up my claim where we made a contractual agreement) they finally fixed it and paid me appropriately... I was still fairly new and luckily I had seen a YouTube video on charging return miles and how to do it... Only thing I did wrong was to not have the passenger put the return miles in as a second part of the trip. Close call and took 5 hours to diffuse.... Cover your backsides folks..


Set my limit, at 100 miles max, under the right circumstances.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Set my limit, at 100 miles max, under the right circumstances.


$380 + $50 tip it was my biggest day ever... I'd do it again in a heartbeat..


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Ms X said:


> Better yet. I will cancel the ride as soon as they get in my car and I see multiple stops then they can call another uber driver and my rating won't go down. But thanks for that friendly reply!!!





espizarro83 said:


> Uber should tell us "Stops requested for this ride" before we accept the ping.


Want even better? Go into trip info right after you accept a trip. It will show you right there, as of this post Oct 2019, if there is a stop added between the pickup and drop off bar. I simply cancel the majority of these especially ones from colleges or section 8 developments. No tip and extra hassle almost guaranteed.

People try to exploit TNC drivers all the time and this is just another example. If it paid better, I'd happily wait (and put up with so much more) but this is how things are. I can't even remember hope many times a rider has told me to keep the "meter" running or it's okay because I'm getting paid. Right... Riders take that from taxis but not the whole tipping thing. Lol.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Drivers in my market seem like they don’t have a problem doing Walmart pickups or making stops, If I have to make a stop it’s always less than 5 minutes, People that don’t drive for Uber or lyft don’t understand drivers don’t get paid that much when they’re waiting for pax, When I was a driver I give the pax 5 minutes and if they wasn’t out by that time I would leave.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't mind for the stops which is less than 10 mins. I am so glad for that stop because I can get my car short time rest. Plus at least one ride from them is guaranteed. Isn't it great?


----------

